

Take an Avatar-like robot for a test drive [video] - pg
http://www.scientificamerican.com/video.cfm?lineup=1406165298&id=86347385001

======
patrickk
It's amazing how science fiction influences emerging tech:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1270489>

